# donne mie



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2015)

Donne mie illudenti e illuse che frequentate le università liberali,
imparate latino, greco, storia, matematica, filosofia;
nessuno però vi insegna ad essere orgogliose, sicure, feroci, impavide.
A che vi serve la storia se vi insegna che il soggetto
unto e bisunto dall’olio di Dio è l’uomo
e la donna è l’oggetto passivo di tutti
i tempi? A che vi serve il latino e il greco
se poi piantate tutto in asso per andare
a servire quell’unico marito adorato
che ha bisogno di voi come di una mamma?
Donne mie impaurite di apparire poco
femminili, subendo le minacce ricattatorie
dei vostri uomini, donne che rifuggite
da ogni rivendicazione per fiacchezza
di cuore e stoltezza ereditaria e bontà
candida e onesta. Preferirei morire
piuttosto che chiedere a voce alta i vostri
diritti calpestati mille volte sotto le scarpe.
Donne mie che siete pigre, angosciate, impaurite,
sappiate che se volete diventare persone
e non oggetti, dovete fare subito una guerra
dolorosa e gioiosa, non contro gli uomini, ma
contro voi stesse che vi cavate gli occhi
con le dita per non vedere le ingiustizie
che vi fanno. Una guerra grandiosa contro chi
vi considera delle nemiche, delle rivali,
degli oggetti altrui; contro chi vi ingiuria
tutti i giorni senza neanche saperlo,
contro chi vi tradisce senza volerlo,
contro l’idolo donna che vi guarda seducente
da una cornice di rose sfatte ogni mattina
e vi fa mutilate e perse prima ancora di nascere,
scintillanti di collane, ma prive di braccia,
di gambe, di bocca, di cuore, possedendo per bagaglio
solo un amore teso, lungo, abbacinato e doveroso
(il dovere di amare ti fa odiare l’amore, lo so)
un’ amore senza scelte, istintivo e brutale.
Da questo amore appiccicoso e celeste dobbiamo uscire
donne mie, stringendoci fra noi per solidarietà
di intenti, libere infine di essere noi
intere, forti, sicure, donne senza paura.

dacia maraini


----------



## Alessandra (25 Marzo 2015)

Stupenda.  Grazie per averla postata


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2015)

grazie a te per l'attenzione


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2015)

Grazie, Minerva.
Mi aspetto che tu pubblichi qualcosa sulle donne di Kabul che in questi giorni stannno reagendo con forza -io direi miracolosa in quel contesto!- all'orrendo assassinio perpetrato contro una giovane accusata di aver oltraggiato il Corano. Questa donna ammazzata orrendamente fa il paio con quell'altra uccisa con simili pretesti nella pur evoluta Turchia credo un mese e mezzo fa.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2015)

è un momento in cui sono completamente terrorizzata perché mia figlia a breve partirà per la siria per un progetto con il gruppo con cui da anni fa attività sociale. nonostante  abbia cercato tutti gli argomenti possibili per metterle davanti , pericoli a parte, la poca utilità di certi interventi, anzi
alla luce di noti fatti , la patina di incoscienza e azzardo attribuita a queste iniziative.
a parte tutto ho tanta, tanta paura


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2015)

Ti credo. Starà bene vedrai.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

non sono madre, ma comprendo eccome le tue angosce. Fai però sentire a tua figlia tutta la fierezza per il suo progetto. Anche lei di certo ha paura, in qualche angolino dell'animo. Per questo tu devi darle slancio. Sii forte


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2015)

concordo con fantastica questo assolutamente. da figlia ti dico che mi deluse molto il modo di mia amdre di non appoggiare certe mie scelte come quella del volontariato in africa
avrei voluto fosse fiera di me. e orgogliosa e felice per me.


----------

